# Gas Tank check valve/vent



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

Ok i was running a new hose up to the pod for the gas vent. While doing so i noticed the check valve is 2 piece (is clipped together like a electrical plug) being curious and to check if it was dirty i opened it up. I wasnt expecting piece's to fall out. There is a small black disc and large black disc then a O-ring. I'm pretty sure i know how the big disc goes in as well as the o-ring but am puzzled on the small disc. Does anyone have a schematic that shows a break down, or has any one else opened one up. I dont want to spend 20 bucks on a new one when this one is fine. I have searched for threads and asked ?'s but havent had much response so i thought i would start this thread. Someone please help me out.


----------



## brute2215 (Aug 12, 2010)

i took mine apart too and couldnt get it back together so i just left it out and just put a 90 on the end of the hose and ran it to the pod.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

I will buy a new one before i leave it out for 20 bucks, but would rather just figure out how the pieces set in there . I cant believe everyone just tosses them or buys a new one though. Hopefully i can save a bill and get this thing back together.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

It has been a while since I had mine apart but I think the little disk sits on top of the big disk to stop the fuel from coming out. It should line up with the fuel line.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

mine has been out of my bike for 2 years now and have had no problems with it. i just did not trust the 2 part piece that could let water in if it did not work properly.


----------

